

Show HN: Zenlist – Simplify your day with 3 goals - fananta
http://zenlist.co

======
fananta
I've been reading about Zen, Buddhism, and Sep Kamvar's essay
([http://farmerandfarmer.org/mastery/printable.html](http://farmerandfarmer.org/mastery/printable.html))
on having tools that are self-limiting in nature.

So, I made this to help distill my day down to 3 goals set every morning. Go
through your day, check them off as you go and then go enjoy life. You can see
when you finished each goal.

It's super early right now. I'll be adding login shortly to allow syncing and
daily/weekly progress emails.

------
jnich
Will you be adding syncing soon?

~~~
fananta
Yup, working on it!

